# It's all about perspective



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

*"We can't solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when we created them." - Albert Einstein*

There are a few things that will help you on your road to recovery. Mainly you have to change your perspective of DP/DR. First of all it is a protective mechanism that is being reinforced to stay. Fear, anxiety, obsession, to name a few are the things that keep you locked in a cycle of DP/DR. You have to learn to accept it as it is. That will help you move on and perhaps even be forgiving of your DP/DR. It really is there to protect you from trauma, panic, anxiety, etc. But if we don't move on with our Lives then the DP/DR wins. There are several posts that illustrate the power of just living your life despite DP/DR. You have to basically ignore the need to focus on your DP/DR. *When you change your mind and just live, this is when recovery begins.* Tommygunz has a blog post, right here on DPSelfhelp, that says this same message. I suggest that you check it out. And I also wanted to make a post concurring with that message.

*Here is his Blog:*

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/6/entry-2-a-quick-run-down/


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay David! Go for it dude


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

right on man! and thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

These vital reminders need to circulate ever so often. Thanks


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

now I'm finding more hope! thank God I found this forum...


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Absolutely true. My DP/DR is always at it's weakest when I'm bored with it. The main reason I don't like to think about it now is because it has become boring for me, there are much more interesting things I could do with my time other than worry about how real things look or how connected I feel at a given time.


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

i do everything i did before and im living with dp and i ignore it , dosnt help a shit , not even a little. I eat for 5 ppl every meal, i take every vitamin you can imagine.... nothing helps.. im with friends constantly doing that and that blabalbalba, Training i do everything. Its still there allways no rest.......fack this........ Its just random pops out of the system i guess, cause nothings working atm...


----------

